
Apple Releases Second iOS 11 Public Beta to Beta Testing Group - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/07/12/apple-releases-ios-11-public-beta-2/
======
dkonofalski
I've been an Apple dev for a little while and, every time they release a new
version of these betas, I get more and more impressed by what the workflow
must be for releases at Apple. Nearly all my concerns about the first beta
have been resolved and it's noticeably faster on all 3 of my dev devices
including my iPhone 7 (which is my daily phone). The iOS 10 betas were good,
but iOS 11 is really impressive and the refinement I'm seeing of the core OS
is really great.

